# E3D and renewal of EAD



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

My husband has an E3 visa which is due to expire May 2020. I am currently on an E3D visa and have an EAD to work, which also expires in May 2020.

My husband is aiming to renew the E3 and E3D visa likely in April. However, the current processing time for an EAD is 4 to 6 months. So there will need to be a gap in my paid employment - something I'm not keen on as I currently have a great job.

My questions:

1) Is there an easier way to start the renewal process for the EAD?
2) How do people on E3D and EAD's get the timing to work out?

I don't want to have a gap in employment every 18 months while we renew the E3 and in turn re-apply for an EAD.

I hope my questions all make sense.

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your husband is waiting to the last minute and it sounds like he wants to renew within the US.


----------



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

Yes it is waiting until closer to the expiration time due to the nature of his work (college athletics). He will renew it in Australia, as he did last time and we don't expect any issues with that.

I'm more concerned now about my EAD due to the length of time it takes to process.

Thanks.


----------

